# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  Beginner plants

## Macgyver

I have a question for people who have knowledge of terrarium plants. What are some good beginner plants for pacman frog cage?

----------


## bill

Ewwww.....toughie. Problem is a pacman is going to beat the heck out of anything you put in there, or dig them up unless you leave them in their pots or attach them to the walls. Are we talking about a basic, nothing on the sides and back open view tank?


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Macgyver

> Ewwww.....toughie. Problem is a pacman is going to beat the heck out of anything you put in there, or dig them up unless you leave them in their pots or attach them to the walls. Are we talking about a basic, nothing on the sides and back open view tank?
> 
> 
> Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela


ok I will not put plants in

----------


## bill

Well, let's not get crazy now. Lol you can spruce things up by just tossing in some pothos or philodendron cuttings. They are inexpensive and tough plants and will grow almost anywhere. If the frog stomps it to death, just remove it and toss another in  :Smile: 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Macgyver

Thanks

----------

